# New member saying hi!



## Davey1980 (Apr 10, 2012)

31 yo
6'2" 
215lbs
18% bf

About to start my 2nd cycle. Looks like this...

Sustanon 250 50mg/ed (subq) 12 wks
Arimidex .25mg/ed until start of PCT
PCT= 18 Days after last pin Nolvadex 20mgs/ed 4-6 weeks

Wanted to try HCG but after researching had problems finding quality. Not to mention I have already made my order. Im just gonna give this a try and wish for the best. Im open for any comments or tips.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 10, 2012)

Davey1980, welcome to IronMagazine Forums!


----------



## "TheFuture" (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome to IM bro. 
Be sure to check the stickies. Lots of good info/rules there.
Also the Anabolic Zone is great for cycle info, and aas talk.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## SwollenMonkey (Apr 10, 2012)

hi man and welcome to IM


----------



## brazey (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## jagstd (Apr 10, 2012)

Whats Up NOOB!! Just kidding man, I am as new as you are.  Welcome bro, i think you will find this site is Kick Ass!


----------



## GreenOx (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## biggerben69 (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome partner! Whats up with the subq inj of sust? Typo? I hope so. What did ur first cycle look like? It would be prudent to bump the sust up to a min of 500mg/week but ideally get up to 750mg/week. How about some d-bol as well? 50mg/ed to start and perhaps a bump up from there. Might as well get ur moneys worth out of the anast. No bloat and solid gains. Lets get serious here.


----------



## charley (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Davey1980 (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah I am going to bump it to 750 a week. Still want to do subq. Maybe eod at 250. I've heard nothing but good things from subq. Also I have some var on hand. I may run it. Just not sure how I should do it.


----------



## aminoman74 (Apr 11, 2012)

welcome


----------

